
Safely route stdout/stderr from Unix programs to disk with size check - Avigyata
https://github.com/GssMahadevan/safeout/blob/master/README.md
======
Avigyata
Safely route stdout/stderr from a program/daemon to disk or partition without
any risk of filling up disk in case of: * rougue modules/sub-systems writing
repeatedly to logs to stdout/stderr * uncontrolled third party errors writing
repeatedly to logs to stdout/stderr * unhandled error/stacktrace messages
writing repeatedly to logs to stdout/stderr * give control to user on maximum
file size of log file that ios going to be created by stdout/stderr messages *
give one backup of overwritten messages / per process * allow multiple user
programs using this single safeout program to route safely to multiple disk
locations

